# Portafilter/Cup Weighing Platform Suits Brewista (and other) Scale



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Portafilter/Cup Weighing Platform Suits Brewista Scale ( Other scales are available)

As, almost, exclusively manufactured for Jeebsy.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24178-Article-BREWISTA-LAUNCHES-INTO-THE-UK-MARKET-WITH-SMART-SCALE&p=347339#post347339

!2off available - First come first served - Posted UK Free

*170mm x 80mm x 2mm Aluminium - No sharp edges - Dulled finish

NB * 3 of the plates are actually nearer 200mm long if anyone prefers or they be the only ones left.

Equivalent on Ebay with sharp edges and sharp corners at least £5

*All I ask is that recipients make a minimum £3 donation to the forum*.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Just the ticket! 

I'd like a 200mm one please.

Many thanks.

Edit: donation made to forum


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

To PM for DoubleShot.

By my reckoning that's *11 remaining*.

Hurry whilst stocks last!!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd like a 170 please


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I'd like a 170 please


Done!

I will bring one to Brighton on Saturday for you if that's ok?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Done!
> 
> I will bring one to Brighton on Saturday for you if that's ok?


Yes that's great! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Could I have a 170 please?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I would like a 170 platform please. Please PM me about payment.

Thanks


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

ridland said:


> I would like a 170 platform please. Please PM me about payment.
> 
> Thanks


If you would PM your details then I will post it tomorrow.

All I ask in payment is you donate £3 to the forum.

That's 4 gone!


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

I'll take one of the larger ones please, once ok'd I'll PM you with address. How do I donate to the forum?

Anthony


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

It's a deal!

Top of the page Click 'Donate' on the right.

ie 'Donate' is on the right. Once you've found it you can click it any end you want. Or even in the middle.


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Donation made PM on its way. Thanks


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

AL1968 said:


> How do I donate to the forum?


At the top of the screen there is a donate link.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll take one of the larger ones if still available, please. I'll PM you with my address.

Thanks!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That's all of the larger (200mm) ones gone then. Popular choice! 

Big thanks to Snakehips for thinking of us fellow members when custom making ones for jeebsy.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'l take one please @Snakehips, will make donation when I have posted this and I'll be in Brighton on Saturday if you could bring it along. Thank you - another great Forum act


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Colio07 said:


> I'll take one of the larger ones if still available, please. I'll PM you with my address.
> 
> Thanks!


Can do.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Moving like hot cakes!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> Can do.


 I'm happy with a few tool marks - so happy to take the 200mm if that's okay - and now donated.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> I'l take one please @Snakehips, will make donation when I have posted this and I'll be in Brighton on Saturday if you could bring it along. Thank you - another great Forum act


Look forward to meeting you on Saturday. Will bring it with me.

*STOCK UPDATE:*

*
*

*I have 4 left @ 170mm *





*
I have 1 @ 200mm that does have some tool marks on one face. Other face is fine.*



*
*********** EDIT********

*
Phil you keep cross posting over my stock update and b*!!sing up my figures !!!*



*
*You get the NQP 200mm !!

*STOCK UPDATE UPDATE:*

*
*

*I have 5 left @ 170mm *



*
*


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi could I take one


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> Look forward to meeting you on Saturday. Will bring it with me.
> 
> *STOCK UPDATE:*
> 
> ...


Arrghhhhhhh - sorry - I'm done posting and look forward to meeting you on Saturday and checking out whether you do have snake hips (although I'm not quite sure what they are).


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I would like a 170 please, donation on its way


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

knightsfield said:


> Hi could I take one


Yes PM me your address.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> I would like a 170 please, donation on its way


Deal.

PM your address.


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> Yes PM me your address.


Great thanks. Donation sent. Will pm address


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Could I grab one of the 170s if still available???


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Brewster said:


> Could I grab one of the 170s if still available???


Yes

PM bla ....bla


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@DoubleShot @jlarkin @Yes Row @ridland @AL1968 @Colio07 @Phil104 @Fevmeister @knightsfield @Brewster

Demand has been overwhelming and as a consequence the computerised stock control system has gone into meltdown. Thelma in the stores has done her best, bless her, to maintain a manual record but refused to take her socks off in order to count beyond 10. As a consequence with your orders all satisfied we now find ourselves *with 3 plates remaining*.

Thankfully, the packaging and despatch department has out-performed Thelma. Other than the two plates to be hand delivered on Saturday, each of your items is now firmly strapped to the leg of a racing carrier pigeon which will be released at first light tomorrow.

Many thanks for your 'business'.


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Haha, brilliant, PM sent, donation made, I'll await the carrier pigeon.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll donate when on laptop tomorrow


----------



## bclarke (Jul 12, 2015)

Any 170s left? If so I'll take one please!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

bclarke said:


> Any 170s left? If so I'll take one please!


Yes. One with your name on it and *TWO* left.

PM me your details but I may not be able to post now until next Monday


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 16568


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks again Snakehips. I've donated.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

@Snakehips recieved and donation made

Thank you very much!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

200mm platform received today. Speedy service, many thanks dude! ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I am pleased to confirm that all who indicated they donated have indeed done so.

Thank you for your generosity


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I didn't indicate that I did but I did also donate again yesterday


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Could I have a 170 please if there are any left?


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Are there any left... either 200 or 170? If so, I'd like one please - preferably a 200, but if not, a 170.

Many thanks,

Tony.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks @Snakehips. It was in the post yesterday when I got home from work trip. The Mrs opened it and couldn't figure out what it was or what it was for


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

teejay41 said:


> Are there any left... either 200 or 170? If so, I'd like one please - preferably a 200, but if not, a 170.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Tony.


Hi Tony, you might be aware but just in case. snakehips is in Brighton this weekend, so I imagine may get back to you later than normal. He did have two left when I saw him earlier - not sure which size but I mentioned you were looking for one.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Got mine today, very happy and thanks v much!!


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes indeed - works like a charm. Thanks!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

teejay41 said:


> Are there any left... either 200 or 170? If so, I'd like one please - preferably a 200, but if not, a 170.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Tony.


Tony,

Can get a 170mm in the post for you on Monday if you PM your address.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

By my reckoning they have all gone, only if not can I request the last one please Snakehips


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Hi Snakehips. I don't know if you missed my earlier message but I would very much still like one if still available. Many thanks.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Snakehips said:


> Tony,
> 
> Can get a 170mm in the post for you on Monday if you PM your address.


Thanx muchly S-H. Will do.

Tony.


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks like I missed out on this. Where's the best place to get one from?


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Jollybean originally asked before me so I defer to him if there was only one left


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Krax. Donation made.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

If they're all gone and Jollybean, who requested before me I think, has missed out, he can have mine.

Tony.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Good old snakehips


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> Good old snakehips


Old..... ? !!!! That may well be technically correct but it's still hurtful !


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@ Jollybean

Apologies! I did appear to have missed your post.

PM your address and I will post out tomorrow.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

That's all of the original batch gone. Hopefully to good homes. Thanks again to all who have donated.

@Krax @Tigermad

I will endeavour to knock out one or two more, probably on Tuesday so PM your details.

I am reliant upon the good will of a third party for both the aluminium and the opportunity for me to use the necessary equipment.

Any further plates may vary in thickness so could be thinner @ 1.5mm In practice this will not be an issue.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Great Snakehips - thanks a lot and to Tony for his kind offer also. Glad everyone should hopefully be getting a nifty platform. Will pm my address. This is a great forum!


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

I'd like to add my thanks also, I've already PM'd my thanks directly. Even SWMBO likes the platform, as she no longer breaks her nails getting the basket out of the handle to weigh the coffee, everyone's happy in the W household!


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Snakehips said:


> That's all of the original batch gone. Hopefully to good homes. Thanks again to all who have donated.
> 
> @Krax @Tigermad
> 
> ...


Thanks Snakehips, I shall PM

you and donate as soon as I get to a PC as not sure how to on tapatalk.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> Old..... ? !!!! That may well be technically correct but it's still hurtful !


i was talking figuratively!!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> i was talking figuratively!!


Does that mean that you really didn't know that I am an old git and that I've gone and given the game away?

Either way you are forgiven.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@bclarke @teejay41 @Jollybean Items posted off this morning.

@Tigermad will post tomorrow* @Krax will post tomorrow if you PM details *

Now have, '*last ever'*,batch of *15 *left.

**180m x 80mm x 1.5mm * (See page 4 for photos)



*
**Same deal: First come first served. Posted free in return for a £3 donation to the forum.*

*
*


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can we have one for the roastery???


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Sure can.

Post out to Unit 16 ?

Edit: @garydyke1 ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i will take one


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> i will take one


PM your postal address and I will post out today.

Edit: @coffeechap ?


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Received mine today thanks @Snakehips - nicely finished


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Received mine too Snakehips. Good work. Many thanks


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks @Snakehips for the platform, nice bit of kit


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Snakehips said:


> Sure can.
> 
> Post out to Unit 16 ?
> 
> Edit: @garydyke1 ?


yes please : )


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks @Snakehips - very useful.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes please









i'll PM you!

cheers

simon


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@garydyke1 @coffeechap @mrsimba

All in todays post.

12 left!!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Many thanks!!!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Hi Snakehips,

I'd really like one of these. £5 donation to the forum? I'll PM you.

Rob


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Rob666 said:


> Hi Snakehips,
> 
> I'd really like one of these. £5 donation to the forum? I'll PM you.
> 
> Rob


Hi Rob,

In the post - should be with you tomorrow.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Received and donation made plus a tenner for next year's Super Supporter.

Many thanks Snakehips just what I needed!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks and well done Rob.

Given that I have 10 plates left sitting on my desk that would be better used if they were helping somebody make coffee..... might it be worth changing the thread title to say ....suits Brewista *and other* scales?

NB folk, I will supply the three strips of foam with the last 10. As Seen Here


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thread title updated as suggested! Rob


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Snake hips,

Pm sent with my details for plate. It will be very much appreciated as just been looking to buy one.

Also donation on way to forum for your efforts.

Cheers

*fiver sent to forum via donate link but forgot to add a reference*


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

*Thanks for that bz.

Plate will be in the post tomorrow.


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

Not sure on etiquette here, but I'd take two (one for me and one for my brother) if you're struggling to shift them Snakehips? if not, I'll still take one and a tenner to the forum either way (I have much penance to serve through lack of useful contribution ☺)


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

squiggs1982,

A tenner to the forum sounds like a deal.

PM your address.


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

great - thanks. PM on the way and I'll fire through the donation when on a pc tomorrow. Cheers

**donation sent**


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Received with thanks!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

You are welcome.

That's the weigh to do it !!!


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

Also received - many thanks. Squiggs


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

squiggs1982 said:


> Also received - many thanks. Squiggs


That's great.

Is it too soon to consider an upgrade ? ........... HERE


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Snakey

can I have a platform please?

I gave my other one to joey larky


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Fevmeister said:


> I gave my other one to joey larky


You stupid boy!

How will I know that you will look after a second one if I send it?


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

Snakehips said:


> That's great.
> 
> Is it too soon to consider an upgrade ? ........... HERE


ooh! no, not at all - nice! have read the other thread and happy to help out with measurements etc if it helps. will add over the weekend.


----------



## Fatcapp (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi snakehips,

Would it still be possible to get one of these?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

As a soon-to-be Brewista owner I'd love one of these if they're still available SH?

Please let me know,

Thanks!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@Fatcapp @MrShades

Am away in Sydney until after Christmas but will get one out to you both in the new year if you PM me your postal details.

Just off out now for a late brecky and a flat white.

Don't feel too jealous as it's pissing down with rain and it's expected to do so all day.


----------



## dlight (Nov 11, 2014)

Any chance of getting one in Sydney? And the rain is likely to continue for a week! Great last week though. Happy to donate to worthy cause.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

dlight said:


> Any chance of getting one in Sydney? And the rain is likely to continue for a week! Great last week though. Happy to donate to worthy cause.


Bummer............... along with wellington boots and plastic raincoat, I clean forgot to put any of these weighing plates in my holiday luggage!!!!!!

I normally swallow the UK postage but might choke on the cost of sending to Oz?

Could possibly get my Southern Hemisphere rep to drop one off in Sydney, early February next year.

PM me if serious.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@MrShades @Fatcapp

Plates are in the post.

Thats it now folks. All gone!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Many thanks!


----------

